# Can stray cats attack tortoises?



## ismail (Dec 9, 2012)

I am planning to transfer my greeks in my garden and am a bit worried about the cats that roam free. have you ever experienced any attacks from cats on tortoises?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 9, 2012)

Some feral cats will prey upon smaller (under 5-6") tortoises, yes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 9, 2012)

I've heard bad experience with dogs, not yet with cats, but better be prepared than sorry later.


----------



## bigred (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes stray cats can but usually smaller tortoises. My cats sleep with my aduld torts sometimes


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2012)

Like was said, hatchlings especially could be harmed. Even if not harmed, they are easy for a cat to take off with it to play with.  With most cats they just play with the "moving rocks". On the other hand, an adult sulcata could also harm the cat.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 9, 2012)

They would kill hatchlings and small juvenile Testudo in Greece, but not adults.


----------

